# A big Thank You...



## LauraD (May 25, 2014)

...to Big Rockpile and his wife for hosting us this weekend during a land-hunting trip. We saw several properties, eliminated all but two, and are going to re-think our search criteria based on our observations.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Your Welcome come back any time.

big rockpile


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Mr and Mrs Rockpile are good folks. We think they're tops!


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------

